# My new camera!



## kennephoto (Jun 20, 2013)

Just got this today from eBay for 260$ I am very excited to start shooting with it!


----------



## beckstoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Um... just a wild guess, but I'm thinking it probably didn't include that lens, right? 

That's a cool camera. Have fun!


----------



## jhanken (Jun 20, 2013)

This is very cool. Please post some pics with it, would love to see a few raw files too, just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## nda (Jun 20, 2013)

canons first pro digital camera, aps-h(1.3crop), panasonic ccd, 4 megapixels, 1/16000 shutter, 1/500 sync speed, the camera that made canon what it is today :'(


----------



## hamada (Jun 20, 2013)

nda said:


> canons first pro digital camera



well there is the canon EOS D2000, EOS DCS 3 branded kodak cameras.
but it´s the first real canon that´s right. 



> aps-h(1.3crop), panasonic ccd, 4 megapixels, 1/16000 shutter, 1/500 sync speed, the camera that made canon what it is today :'(



makes you wonder why this is the ONLY canon camera with a X-sync speed of up to 1/500s and a shutter speed of up to 1/16000s.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2013)

I still shoot with my d30 sometimes. That's pretty old too.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

I was thinking about a second body as a back up and one my daughter could play with. 4 mp seems ancient though... but my old Fuji was 3mp... and it did a fine job.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 20, 2013)

No it didn't come with that lens or any lens for that matter. The raw files are .tif not .cr2 so that's different. I need a new compact flash card because it only can use up to 2gb and the only one I have that's 2gb or less is 128mb lol! Only getting 32 shots on 128mb raw, kinda feels like film! Took a couple shots last night to make sure it worked and it does but tonight I will take some real shots I can share! Shots I did take look amazing with my pancake lens. RLphoto I saw a post where you had shots with your d30 it inspired me to get one of these oldies! Keh has a couple d30's for 50-70 dollars might get that too!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2013)

hamada said:


> > aps-h(1.3crop), panasonic ccd, 4 megapixels, 1/16000 shutter, 1/500 sync speed, the camera that made canon what it is today :'(
> 
> 
> makes you wonder why this is the ONLY canon camera with a X-sync speed of up to 1/500s and a shutter speed of up to 1/16000s.



Because the EOS 1D has a CCD image sensor, whereas subsequent models have a CMOS image sensor. With a CCD sensor, the 'shutter' can be electronic (for example, PowerShot G15 has a 1/2000 s Xsync speed; most P&S cameras have no mechanical shutter). A CMOS sensor needs to be in the dark during readout, so a mechanical shutter is required, and that's where the shutter speed and Xsync limitations come into play. Also note that those limits apply to focal plane shutters - leaf shutters (in the lenses for many medium format systems) allow much higher X-sync speeds.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 20, 2013)

B&H has a used one for sale and has all the original marketing text, including highlights such as:


The fastest digital SLR in the world: 8 fps (for up to 21 frames) at full-resolution and highest quality JPEG setting. 
Shooting is prioritized - return to shooting even when displaying a recorded image. 

;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm going to wait for the 1D X starts selling on ebay @ that price ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats on your new acquisition. Have fun with it.


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm going to wait for the 1D X starts selling on ebay @ that price ;D


Hmmm I "see" your kids having their own ... kids by then ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2013)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to wait for the 1D X starts selling on ebay @ that price ;D
> ...



;D ;D ;D

Off topic: 2nd 5D III arrived today. It gonna be fun tomorrow to shoot with 2 cameras


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 21, 2013)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to wait for the 1D X starts selling on ebay @ that price ;D
> ...



Thats funny! I got some RAW shots for anyone who wants to see them, whats the best way to attach the RAW files to the forum? File hosting?


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 21, 2013)

Heres a jpeg snap I took in a drive thru. Converted to jpeg from RAW in lightroom as is from camera. Lens was a 1993 Canon 20-35 2.8L.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 21, 2013)

Heres another jpeg straight from RAW unedited. Taken at iso1600 using the pancake 40mm 2.8


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 21, 2013)

post some picks when you get a chance


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 21, 2013)

wow, you posted while I was replying :-O


----------



## Faxon (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for showing me that a wonderful affordable pro camera is a great way to enjoy this hobby. Here I am fussing about having to save up 3K for a DIII. I could see having a great time with an older pro Canon.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 21, 2013)

Faxon said:


> Thank you for showing me that a wonderful affordable pro camera is a great way to enjoy this hobby. Here I am fussing about having to save up 3K for a DIII. I could see having a great time with an older pro Canon.



The camera is just so much fun! I'm really surprised with the image quality I love it. I actually had 2 older 1D cameras recently. Last weekend I bought a 1Ds mark II from a pawn shop and sold it a day later for a good profit. I've never had a 1D camera before but I do love them now! I love the blue LCD lights so much more than orange. Also this is my first time with the apsh sensor and I really like it!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> Faxon said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for showing me that a wonderful affordable pro camera is a great way to enjoy this hobby. Here I am fussing about having to save up 3K for a DIII. I could see having a great time with an older pro Canon.
> ...



speaking of the mkiii, would you say there is anything lacking from the 1ds that you really miss? I love old tech too, but I can't help but think you are romanticizing exactly how great it is.


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > Faxon said:
> ...



I assume you haven't used it, think about this camera when it came out it was the best! It's only 4mp but honestly I really like it. It's 12 years old but focuses faster and more accurately than my 5D2!! 8fps is awesome too! Of course my 5D2 is better at iso1600 than the 1d classic but still it's damn good! 1d series are seriously one hell of a camera! They feel different perform different they are just in a different league even 12 years old!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 22, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > kennephoto said:
> ...



I haven't used any of the 1D line... but 12 years is an eternity in tech years. I'd love to have a full frame backup that shoots 8 frames per that would be great for outdoor sports... but I can't wrap my head around 4 megapixels... 

I'm glad your enjoying it... I'm not trying to rain on a parade... and I would seriously consider a 1D body... but I just can't see having that much of a disparity between bodies. Though I guess it would by my daughter's camera... so it isn't that big of a deal... but she was holding my mkiii today and it looked every bit of 9 years old holding onto that thing.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

The 1D is a great camera, I have had one for over eight years, but by today's standards it is vastly outclassed in every metric by many lower targeted bodies.

Anybody thinking of getting an old 1 series should only really look at the 1D MkIII for APSH, and the 1Ds MkII and MkIII for full frame, they are all good buys. However the 1D and 1Ds are very dated, no zoom review, no live view (nor in the MkII), very small LCD's, primitive menus, few mp's etc.

The 1D does have a couple of interesting quirks with the 1/1600 max shutter speed and the 1/500 sync speed but unless you need these and only 4MP, and that is very few believe me, then the later 1's are much better buys. 

I was doing full on reportage and weddings (augmenting 1VHS's) with mine back in 2005/6 and whilst I still love some of the images I feel bad I can't do much with them with the RAW files being so small.

Here was one of my favourites at the time, some monks at Angkor Wat. Oh how I wish I could have taken that with a 1Ds MkIII


----------



## kennephoto (Jun 22, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



You're not raining on my parade, though Mother Nature sure is doing a fine job here in MN. I bought the camera for collector purposes not for professional use. It's still a cool camera. I had a 1Ds II for a few days but it sold within an hour of putting it on eBay when I posted it. The 1Ds II was great too! Too bad the LCD screens are rubbish but its sure helping me to focus on shooting rather than look at the screen after every shot!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 22, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> You're not raining on my parade, though Mother Nature sure is doing a fine job here in MN. I bought the camera for collector purposes not for professional use. It's still a cool camera. I had a 1Ds II for a few days but it sold within an hour of putting it on eBay when I posted it. The 1Ds II was great too! Too bad the LCD screens are rubbish but its sure helping me to focus on shooting rather than look at the screen after every shot!



I stopped looking at the screen after I started shooting in raw. Having said that, I started over saturating and over contrasting since I've been shooting in raw...


----------

